# H.P.P. No More



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

For those unaware High Performance Magazine has been eliminated.

HPP magazine has been absorbed by Hot Rod Magazine.

Source Interlink Media Rebrands As TEN: The Enthusiast Network - Transworld Business


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Glad now I didn't renew. I've been a subscriber for over 15 years and when I got my latest renewal notice a month ago I was shocked they wanted over $30 for a years subscription. Sad though.....had some great tech and loved their in depth features on some rare ******.....


----------



## younggto (Nov 22, 2013)

At least we got our Pontiac fix in the latest issue of Hot Rod. I wonder when the next one will be; 2019 perhaps. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I renewed 2 years at a time and I was up for renewal in 2 more mos. They began sending me renewal deals back in January. I noticed the price increases then. I was gonna renew with them in Carlisle next month. Glad I held off.

I recall Amos Auto pissing many off when they took over P.E. I never renewed with them either.


----------

